
Founding Fathers as Amateurs? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/03/opinion/03Wood.html?hp
======
balding_n_tired
True. Now, when someone points out that the Tea Party types have above-average
incomes, will the Times run an op-ed pointing out that the revolution was made
by an elite?

